# Has anyone had AF pains only 2 days after a ET of 2x5day blasts?



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I am currently freaking out  

I have 2x 5 day blasts on board, am on day 2 since ET and I feel so crampy, it's scaring me   I have never had this before.

Any reassurance would be great


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello,

Just wanted to reply to you, although I have not had the same kind of transfer.  With all my transfers(3 cycles) I felt crampy for a couple of days.  On the first 2 cycles I called the nurse who said it was down to transfer but in truth it cant have been too bad as I only remember when prompted, this time was AWFUL.  I was told  everything is a little tender after EC even with a few days rest and sometimes the transfer can cause a little discomfort. This is what the nurse told me, not my personal guess but I kind of understand it and it makes sense.  They also told me that it can cause shooting pains in ovaries as they fill back up with fluid. 
As I have never had blasts put back I dont really know how it works but from reading about it online they attach and implant earlier(be good for someone who has had blasts to confirm this), so perhaps it is that? From what I have read on here people have experienced cramping and put it down to that?  

Sorry I cant be too helpful but hopefully someone will see this and either confirm or correct me to help put your mind at ease..Like I say all I can share with you is information my nurse shared with me but I dont know how relevant it is for blasts.

Good luck, hope you get the reassurance you are looking for. xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*worzelbug*  thank you for replying. It got so bad I thought I was about to come on, I haven't  I have got mild OHSS and ovaries are uncomfy and was bloated but this has gone now, just got AF pain and sore boobs. Hope I get more reassurance from other too...

Xx


----------



## BABYBEAN (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi faithope

Congratulations on being PUPO, I have been reading your diary and really   that this is your time.

Just wanted to say that although I didn't have a day 5 transfer, I had day 3, I felt the cramps and AF pains around the same time. They were really bad on about day 4 and 5 post 3 day transfer, so bad that I had to go to bed and lie down. The pain kept me awake at night too. 
Looking back, it must have been implantation as I never had anything like it with any of my BFN cycles.
It did ease down a few days later then went away completely by about day 9 post transfer, only had mild twinges after that.
The pain was so bad I was in tears and it made me feel certain that the cycle hadn't worked. But, here I am nearly 31 weeks pregnant, so I really hope the same for you. Rest it out if you can and try to relax.

Babybean


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*BABYBEAN* that's what I wanted to hear   thank you and congratulations on your BFP  it came after I had the pinprick shooting pains, I am trying not to symptom spot-especially this early into the 2ww but this AF feeling got me worried. Thanks for reading my diary too  xx


----------



## Lizzie79 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi,

I had one 5 day blast transferred on Monday and had the same period type cramps pains all day yesterday but they have eased today. It was so bad I couldn't get off the couch all day and looked so pale and felt like s**t.

We are using donor eggs but don't think it makes a difference.

Good luck 

Xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Lizzie* Mine were transfered Monday too, hope its a good sign  I doubt using donor would have made a difference either  Good luck to you too


----------



## Lizzie79 (Mar 17, 2013)

Are you testing on 14th? That is the date they have given us.

Keep in touch    

Xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Lizzie* They have given me an OTD of 12th, although may wait until 13th (saturday) as will have workmen in the house on the friday, not ideal..

xx


----------



## Lizzie79 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yea that made me smile  

I was thinking of the 13th too as at least if its a negative I will have the weekend to get my head around it.


----------



## Butterfly girl (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes FaithHope Ive had crampy pains since my DE transfer yesterday with 5day blasts.
My IVF coordinator said it was normal and just to rest more.
Glad to hear others are testing near my date of the 15th too. Cant wait to hear we are all BFP


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Butterfly girl* Good Luck, lets hope it's great news for us all


----------



## Janiex (Mar 26, 2012)

I had a 5 day fet transfer last Thursday. I had period cramps 2 days later, quite strong and also back pain. I was worried and so checked with my nurse who said possibly implantation. Of course I thought it was far too early. 4 days after that I had some brown spotting, very minor but obvious. Again after checking with my nurse she said that it was old blood prob from when I was cramping last Saturday. So I decided to test early yesterday and got a BFP! So don't be worried if anything it's a good sign!!


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

I had day 5 FET. I had period cramping before transfer and throughout my 2 ww & I'm over the moon to say I'm 26 weeks pregnant.

Sending you lots of positive thoughts
SarSim xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Janiex and SarSim* both many congratulations on your BFP's!! You have made me feel so much better  I woke up this morning feeling like AF is coming, it's so odd! I will keep everyone updated to what's happening as I am sure this thread is helping others like me 

Xxx


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hiya
I had day 5 ET and had loads of cramping from around day 3 onwards - I was crying my eyes out as I thought it was bad news but got a beautiful boy at the end 
One thing I'd say rest loads, not too much walking the first 4/5 days and no intercourse!

Good luck!!! x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*nikki* too late for that, DH and I indulged in some intercourse the other night  my clinic say it has no effect on the embryos. Congratulations on your little boy 

Keep the stories coming  

Xxx


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hehe couldn't resist, eh??
Yeah diff clinics say diff things, I remember my doctor had told me to keep away  
Just get lots of rest now especially if they r implanting xxx


----------



## Lizzie79 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lovely to hear all the positive BFP  

It gives me more hope.

OTD 14th so still got 8days, 18hours and 32 seconds till I can test 

Things we do to ensure we get a little bundle of joy.  This is a 5 yr long battle for us with lots of poking, tests and operations later this is our first IVF and we can only afford another one go so really hoping this works!

Keep your chin up everyone xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

So I got a BFP-that's why I had AF pains   xxx


----------



## Lizzie79 (Mar 17, 2013)

WOW. That's amazing news Faithope you must be thrilled.  

Did the pains continue? Did you have any other symptoms? I am going mad waiting to test on Sunday but don't want to do it earlier as I'm scared that it might be a BFN and I'm not sure I will cope.

Lizzie xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Lizzie* I have AF pains on and off all the time, they were at the strongest on the 2 days after ET. I had OHSS which went away and came back twice as bad on tuesday night, last night was awful, was ready to call an ambulance  I feel queasy but not sure if that's anxiety or pregnancy  Boobs are sore but not like before AF sore, I can't explain it  they are bigger (according to DH  ) and fuller. Apart from all that, I feel fine   I read so much about the AF pains being BFP's, looked all over the internet and I would say 80% of ladies with AF pains were pregnant.

Good Luck hun  hang in there, I only did a HPT because of the OHSS coming back xxx


----------



## Lizzie79 (Mar 17, 2013)

Fingers crossed  I've not had any OHSS symptoms as I've used donor eggs. 

I had AF pain on day 2/3, 6&7 and have had twinges everyday so I just hope and pray it works.

Thanks for replying, take things easy

Lizzie xxx


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Faithope massive congratulations my lovely!!!
Have a healthy 8 months ahead of u!
x


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations Faithope. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Butterfly girl (Mar 24, 2013)

Lizzie I test  Monday and the suspense is so
Damn annoying.
I too have had AF pains on and off
The whole time. I'm day 8 post DET.
Xx lets just support each other it's one day at
A time for me.


----------



## honeypieface (Mar 27, 2008)

Congrats!!!

I'm currently on day 4 after 5 day transfer, 3 days after transfer I had that dull period ache all day. Was actually quite painful. Not really cramps, just dull, bloated ache. Is that what you felt? Going crazy!! First try on neupogen, but actually 6th Icsi cycle. Xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi, I had period pains the most of the 2ww with my blast & got bfp, good luck ladies xx


----------



## Lizzie79 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi

We tested today and got our BFP so excited whoop whoop

Xxxc


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Lizzie*     that' so great to hear xx


----------



## pinkpantha (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello ladies,

Congrats on all the BFPs-nice to see so much positive news. I freaked out as had a day 2 tx and had pains from day 1 after that - it kept me up at night and woke me from my sleep for the first 5 nights - one night was so bad I nearly called an ambulance as was puffing and pacing around the room - never had this on my last cycle but were using progesterone injections instead of pessaries this time and wondered if it could be because of that. Saw the consultant 2 days ago as was quite worried-he was not and thought it was probably the meds - trying not to get too positive listening to your stories as now the pain is settling but there is always a bit of a niggle...so weird. We did not get great embryos - but you never know I guess and if it does not work this time well keep trying. My OTD is 27.4.13.

Enjoy your pregnancies and good luck to everyone else.

PP x


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi pinkpantha - my test date is also 27th.  Today I've been feeling really down as got bad af pains and this is our third cycle and on previous cycles I've always bleed before the test date.  So scared its not worked again but reading this thread has given me hope! Congratulations ladies on our BFP's x


----------



## pinkpantha (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Hope30,

Sorry you were feeling down-it is hard to feel normal in any of this what with all the meds-are you at the argy bargy? We monitored with them for a bit but got fed up being told to wait for my FSH to come down so jumped ships to Zita West-so far so good-you are also having intralipids-are you on steroids and clexane and all that jazz too? How have you kept youself busy the past week? Are you off work? I've been off since the beginning of the month and am getting quite bored now...I'm back at work a week on Wednesday but want to go the gym and shed some of this IVF weight too...Are you going to pee on a stick or do a blood test on Saturday? I decided to do the blood test as found the thought of looking at one line on a HPT too depressing and would rather have someone give me the bad news-sorry that sounds so wimpy! I feel better about this cycle than the last even if this one does not work as I think well just get on with another as soon as we can rather than delay things like we did last year because of family events which maybe was not the best move and I think we should have been a bit more 'selfish' at the time as time is not on our side with these things.Ho hum. Ive been taking paracetamol and cocodamol for AF pains here and there when they have been bad and its safe to do so-can't be bothered with being in pain. Boobs are no longer sore which is a little disconcerting but I know it might not mean anything either way...

Good luck for Saturday xxx


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Pinkpantha - had a really bad night as cramps all night as I was convinced I was going to bleed overnight.  Cramps have stopped today but I keep going to the toilet to check.  Yeah the ARGC is completely different and was tough going, I'm on steroids, aspirin, muscle relaxant, clexane and cyclogest! I'm finding it strange as we stayed in London during stimms, ET and EC and now I've been left too it.  Tried to call them today to get reassurance but as usual they don't answer the phone. I'm surprised they don't do any monitoring during this time.
Like you I've been off work since the beginning of the month, I was lucky my gp signed for off for a month so due back on Monday but if we get bad news sat I know I won't be able to face all the questions Monday.
Since being home just been staying at home watching tv as I was told to relax. Been worrying about putting on be pounds but because I'm stuck at home I just eat! 

Decided not to test before hand as I can't cope with the result.  We have booked our train tickets for Sat. We have to go straight to the blood place then wait hours for the call! How does it work at Zita West? 
Hope you had an ok day.  Lets hope our AF pains are implantation pains and we get the BFP sat! 

Keep in touch and sending you sticky vibes xx


----------



## Pearcey6812 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi, 

I too had 2x5day blasts transferred and experienced AF pain from day 2 through to day 4 or 5. Since then I've had lots of other strange symptoms but trying so hard not to get my hopes up - this is our third and final attempt, with both previous being unsuccessful. My hubby says my headaches could be caused by the change in hormones in my body; I say they could be stres headaches from the constant thinking about it I'm doing! He says my sore breasts could be a good sign but they could also be due to an oncoming period? Soooooo frustrating! It's two weeks tomorrow since the collection, have been given a test date of 29th April. On both of our previous attempts my period has started on the Wednesday (ie tomorrow!) so I'm freaking out right now! Do I absolutely HAVE to wait til the 29th to test, or will the tests that detect early pregnancies work? 

Not sure if you can help at all with any of these worries but thought it was worth an ask!!


----------



## weebird (Mar 19, 2013)

hi ladies,
just wanted to put my bit in on here for you,i had 1 x 5 day blast put back in and i did my blood test on 9 days past and i got a bfp on 19-4-2013.
i had mild af pains and still get them on and off now,i have been told since that the af type pains can be your uterus contracting and stretching.
i also had sore boobs on and off,it wasn't everyday,some days they were sore and others nothing.
i had back ache but that mainly happened at night time.
i also experienced dizziness and feeling light headed and i get that even more so now.
coming onto the treads made me feel abit better but inside my head i didn't believe i was until the hospital contacted me and told me the result,but do keep your heads up ladies and don't give up hope,those pains you are feeling could well be good signs for you.
GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU LADIES AND IM SENDING OUT STICKY VIBES YOU ALL GET THE NEWS YOU WANT


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Pearcey - I know exactly how you feel.  This is also my third cycle and on previous cycles I always bleed on day 8.  I'm now on day 10 but on 8 I had worked myself up worrying all day then once I got to yesterday I felt so positive but today boom I got some sort of brown/blood but it was a tiny bit but now I'm expecting a full bleed.  Like you I can feel very twinge and trying to read into all my symptoms.  Also I've noticed my wee is really yellow and smells different.
It's so difficult to remain calm and try to think positive but at the same time I don't want to think too far ahead as I know it's going to be awful if I get bfn again.
Sounds like you may have two good blasto's on board, did you have blasto's last time?  I've decided not to test before as I wouldn't want a false test but its so tempting just to do one.
Try and stay strong and let's hope its third time lucky for us.

Weebird - thanks for your post, it does make me feel so much better in what is such a difficult time.  I can't wait until test day which is sat but at the same time I'm so scared.


----------

